# Electromaster 2000 - Sustituto De BJT's



## dffdff (Mar 8, 2010)

Bueno, no se si habrá algo por el estilo posteado en el foro, yo busqué y no vi nada, después me comí el google y nada, hasta que di con esto.
Ta, está en portugués, pero con los códigos de la electrónica me da lo mismo que esté en turco.
Es un pequeño soft para hallar sustitutos para semiconductores de todo tipo; BJT, Zenner, Transistor FET de Germanio y Arsénico con canal N, el Triac que se quemó de la panquequera que te regaló la tía Irma, lo que venga.
Imagino que debe tener sus límites, pero por ahora no me ha defraudado.

Link: 

También encontré este otro soft pero no pude hacer que me funcione.
Probablemente sea porque el exe me toma asociación con otro programa que tengo instalado, pero se supone que es una base de datos que ayuda a encontrat sustitutos de transistores.

LinK: 

Por último, una planilla de access que permite buscar el transistor ingresando algunas características, o buscarlo de una lista.
Dice ser del 97, pero gran parte de los componentes que usamos son de antes que eso, o con alguna mejora encima, pero los códigos suelen mantenerse.

Link: 

Espero que sea de ayuda, a mi me hacían falta desde hace mucho cuando me topaba con transistores que no estaban en plaza o en las librerías del Proteus o del OrCAD.

Arriba gente, y arriba el foro che


----------



## AND_77 (Mar 8, 2010)

Interesante.. lo único malo es que se cayeron los link's


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2010)

Están temporalmente desactivados :enfadado: ! ! ! !


----------



## dffdff (Mar 9, 2010)

Ya están andando, debe haber sido problema del servidor.
Cualquier cosa avisen


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2010)

Acabo de probarlo y esta activo, pero al ejecutarlo indica que falta la VBRUN300.DLL

Esta se puede bajar de Internet aquí

*VBRUN300.dll*


----------



## dffdff (Mar 11, 2010)

Dale, gracias por el archivo, así no queda incompleto el programita


----------

